# Helping the hurting in Jesus name



## Weston Stoler (Jun 2, 2011)

wether this is true or not is another debate. How do you think we as reformed people can help people who struggle with all kinds of hang ups and addictions. Rick Warren has his "celebrate recovery"
What can we as the biblicly literate do to help the hurting?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2011)

Many churches provide counseling or host recovery groups.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 3, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Many churches provide counseling or host recovery groups.



Many Reformed churches?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 3, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Many churches provide counseling or host recovery groups.
> ...


 
Sure. There are some churches that probably eschew this sort of thing because it feels too liberal. But biblical counseling is an important part of pastoral care. Counseling for specific addictions and/or recovery groups are often helpful—and badly needed. And a church can provide such care in a biblical way, with elder oversight.

Such care should point strugglers to Christ and his goodness, and be infused with prayer and dependence on the Spirit, rather than merely telling folks to muster up their own willpower or use peer pressure to beat their addictions. This biblical path is far better than what you get with the godless version of such care, even though the external structures (counseling sessions, support groups) may look similar.


----------

